# ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (3h15m runtime / Interest List)



## PEU (Mar 30, 2007)

I just finished a 18650 for the Lumapower D-Mini:











The styling is not finished, but I may improve that later :devil:






Hope you all like it. And of course if enough people is interested, I can make a run of them.

If these are made, I plan on making them HA3 (Hard annodized). 
HA3 Black and Natural are the common choices but other colors can be done too. 
Also Electroless Nickel.

A good ballpark estimate is $45 ($40~$50)

*UPDATE 4/5/2007*
Comparative runtime plot (not lux or lumen calibrated)





Pablo


----------



## EngineeringGuy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

I am definitely interested if the pricing is attractive.


----------



## PEU (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

Well, let me do some ballpark estimate: pineapples are $70+$7 and this one has less machining time, I guess $40~50 is a good estimate 

Pablo


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

Buen trabajo Pablo! Muy bien!

AlexGT


----------



## PEU (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

Some knurling 







Pablo


----------



## cernobila (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

PEU, how much for the knurled one sent to Australia? With this tube, what is the overall length of the light? Would you be able to make a 18500 tube? Thanks.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

nice! Will it match the finish on the silver D-Mini?


----------



## CM (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

Sold! I want one in bare Al to match the nickel plating


----------



## fnmag (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

Interested, depending on price.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*



fnmag said:


> Interested, depending on price.



+1


----------



## nuggett (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

in!


----------



## Thujone (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

Thujone - 1 - HAIII Black


----------



## PEU (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

If these are made I plan on making them HA3 (Hard annodized). 
HA3 Black and Natural are the common choices but other colors can be done too. 
Also Electroless Nickel.

As I posted a good balpark estimate is $45 ($40~$50)


Pablo


----------



## Christoph (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*

I would buy a type III annodized body.That matches the miniD of course.

C


----------



## CM (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body*



PEU said:


> If these are made I plan on making them HA3 (Hard annodized).
> HA3 Black and Natural are the common choices but other colors can be done too.
> Also Electroless Nickel.
> 
> ...



Pablo, are you saying the ballpark $$ figure includes Electroless Nickel also? EN is what I want.


----------



## PEU (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Yeah, any of the mentioned finishes around $45  


Pablo


----------



## Thujone (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Consider me interested in a black tube. *as long as no surprises occur between now and then*


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

I'd be in for one in HA-III Natural. I just orderd a D-Mini in natural HA.


----------



## benyosh (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Interested in HA3 black.

Thanks,
ben


----------



## PEU (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Created some renderings for your consideration:











Pablo


----------



## dizzy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Hi Pablo, I was under the impression that the 18650 would not fit because of this post in another thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1858488&postcount=11

But if it can be made to fit I would be interested in one in plain silver (no anodize or clear anodize).


----------



## PEU (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*



dizzy said:


> Hi Pablo, I was under the impression that the 18650 would not fit because of this post in another thread:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1858488&postcount=11
> 
> But if it can be made to fit I would be interested in one in plain silver (no anodize or clear anodize).



Well... unless my D-Mini is different from the rest, and I sure its not, it can be clearly done as its demonstrated by the pictures in the first post 


As I posted before, if enough people is interested (100 or more) I can do a run


Pablo


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

I would be interested in one but I'm not sure on the finish.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

I'd say black and clear, and HA nat if they are doing them in that style now (are they?)

Looks like a very good balance of length! Looks great on the light, like it belongs that way. Count me out cause I don't have one, but good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cernobila (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*



PEU said:


> Well... unless my D-Mini is different from the rest, and I sure its not, it can be clearly done as its demonstrated by the pictures in the first post
> 
> 
> As I posted before, if enough people is interested (100 or more) I can do a run
> ...



The difference between "PEU" tube and "kooter" tube is that kooter made extension tubes that fitted onto the original battery tube, (and matching the internal diameter of the original tube) whereas PEU makes a completely new battery tube replacing the original. This may explain the reason for the possible maximum internal diameter being only for the 17mm cell in kooter "extension" tubes and 18mm in PEU "replacement" tubes.


----------



## slaps (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Interested in one tube in Nickel. Looks great!! Yeah runtime........


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

pablo,
im IN! pls consider the color of the new D-Mini HA3

Thanks!


----------



## dizzy (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*



cernobila said:


> The difference between "PEU" tube and "kooter" tube is that kooter made extension tubes that fitted onto the original battery tube, (and matching the internal diameter of the original tube) whereas PEU makes a completely new battery tube replacing the original. This may explain the reason for the possible maximum internal diameter being only for the 17mm cell in kooter "extension" tubes and 18mm in PEU "replacement" tubes.


You are probably correct in your explanation. In my post in that thread I asked if a "full 18650 body" could be made, and they said the cell would not fit. I would have much prefered the 18650 body as I have several of these cells. Oh well, maybe I can sell the 17670 tube I bought.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Not sure why "kooter" did not simply make new tubes rather than extension tubes. I took my light apart to have another look at the various measurements and found that there is plenty of material on the original tube to be able to bore it out to take the 18mm wide cell. As it is the original tube fits my 17500 perfectly. (I have kooters 17500 extension tube) I would love to also get the 18500 tube if and/or when it becomes available.

Btw, I used the light without the head/reflector screwed on to the rest of the light and found it very useful as a area flood or a lantern, cant wait to try it out at night, I am sure it would light up a room without any problems.


----------



## ledaholic (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

I'm interested in a black tube.


----------



## PEU (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Keep posting guys, I hope to make this one, it takes the D-mini to a whole new level.


Pablo


----------



## vhyper007 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Def interested in this with Cree XR-E or better, 3 way switch or tactical, with sos and strobe, natural finish, 175 L at full.

May as well shoot for the moon and maybe I'll hit a star.

Regards,
vhyper


----------



## Thujone (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Looks like the count is at 19 for interested parties. Hurry up and post your interest folks!!!


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Yes please. One. Black.
Stefan


----------



## PEU (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

I just finished a couple of runtime plots 
(these are not lux or lumen calibrated plots)







I don't know if my R123 cell has a problem or what, but it had plenty of juice when I started pressing momentarily the tailcap button to revive it. The 18650 didn't had this problem, tried a couple of times but it was totally depleted. Both are protected cells

During both runtimes the flashlight was under a ziploc full of iced water.

I leave the comments to you guys, but I'm happy 


Pablo
PS: If you are curious about the runtime setup, please check these links:
http://peu.net/mods/dmini18650bodyRuntime02
http://peu.net/mods/dmini18650bodyRuntime03


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

d-mini w/ PEU 18650 body = kickass!
very nice runtime


----------



## Thujone (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

So... Can we send you money yet?


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Yeah I'd be in, Peumeister. The D-mini really wants for runtime....


----------



## X_Marine (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Luv my D-Mini, extended runtime would be a nice option. Bare allum w/knurl for me.

ThanX
X.


----------



## CM (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*



PEU said:


> I just finished a couple of runtime plots
> (these are not lux or lumen calibrated plots)
> 
> 
> ...



That graph is justificaction enough that this is a worthwhile endeavor  So, is this thing going to happen?


----------



## PEU (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

It seems there is interest for a run, I need some volunteer to keep track of the list, next week I will ask the CNC shop for machine time availability. What I need to know for every interested party is:

CPF Name - Quantity - Finish (Bare Alu / HA3 Nat / HA3 Black / Electroless Nickel Plated)

Thanks


Pablo


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

me!!!!


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

ok here how it goes. to all interested on d-mini 18650 body

here's mine
copy and paste the FF:

CPF Name: TR406
Quantity: 1
Finish (Bare Alu / HA3 Nat / HA3 Black / Electroless Nickel Plated): HA3 Nat


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

ICUDoc - One (1)- Black please!


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 5, 2007)

got it


----------



## PEU (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Not via email or PM please, keep the list here at CPF, use a post of yours and update it every now and then. Thanks


Pablo


----------



## jefft (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, sold on the runtime.

JeffT (1) HA3Black


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 6, 2007)

CPF Name: StefanFS. Quantity: 1. Finish: HA3 Black.


----------



## atm (Apr 6, 2007)

Definitely interested, thanks Pablo!

1 x HA3 Black


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm interested.
CPF Name: erickthakrar. Quantity: 1. Finish: HA3 Black.


----------



## CM (Apr 6, 2007)

INterested

CM
Qty(1)
EN finish


----------



## ming560 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm in.

CPF Name: ming560
Quantity: 1
Finish (Bare Alu / HA3 Nat / HA3 Black / Electroless Nickel Plated): Bare Alu 

Thanks!


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 6, 2007)

Count me in


Brightnorm
1 x HA3 Black

Brightnorm


----------



## ledaholic (Apr 6, 2007)

Ledaholic 1 x black


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 6, 2007)

cool! i will update the list tomorrow.


----------



## slaps (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll take one. 
CPF Name: slaps, Quantity: 1, Finish: HA3 NAT


----------



## Christoph (Apr 6, 2007)

One HA3 Nat.
Thanks


----------



## LITEmania (Apr 7, 2007)

I am in 10 unit HA.
Goodjob!


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 7, 2007)

My sincerest apologies, PEU. Please take me off this list. I can't spend this much on my D-Mini, it doesn't feel right. Hope I'm not causing you any trouble with this stunt.
Stefan


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 7, 2007)

so far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post
just copy this and paste on your post to edit.

i'll update this 3x a week

1)engineeringguy ?
2)
3)buglightgeek ?
4)CM - 1 EN 
5)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
6)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
7)nugget - pls specify quantity and finish
8)thujone - 1 black
9)christoph - 1 natural
10)jimmym 1 natural
11)benyosh 1 black
12)dizzy - 1 bare
13)ernsanada - 1 not sure yet on the finish
14)slaps - 1 natural
15)T4R06 - 1 natural
16)ledaholic 1 black
17)vhyper007 ?
18)icudoc - 1 black
19)x_marine - 1 bare
20)jefft - 1 black
21)atm - 1 black
22)erickthakrar - 1 black
23)ming560 - 1 bare
24)brightnorm - 1 black
25)ledaholic - 1 black
26)litemania - 10 natural


----------



## PEU (Apr 9, 2007)

UPDATE: Just talked with the CNC Shop, tomorrow I will visit them to show what I want with blueprints, they can do a small run. More news tomorrow.


Pablo


----------



## ledaholic (Apr 9, 2007)

For some reason I seem to be in 2 spots, 16 and 25. Sorry, but I only need 1.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 9, 2007)

ledaholic sorry for that, i'll just update the list


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 9, 2007)

so far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post
just copy this and paste on your post to edit.

i'll update this 3x a week

1)engineeringguy ?
2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - pls specify quantity and finish
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym 1 natural
10)benyosh 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
12)ernsanada - 1 not sure yet on the finish
13)slaps - 1 EN
14)T4R06 - 1 natural
15)ledaholic 1 black
16)vhyper007 ?
17)icudoc - 1 black
18)x_marine - 1 bare
19)jefft - 1 black
20)atm - 1 black
21)erickthakrar - 1 black
22)ming560 - 1 bare
23)brightnorm - 1 black
24)litemania - 10 natural


----------



## PEU (Apr 10, 2007)

*UPDATE:* Just returned from the CNC shop, units will be ready by the end of this month, give-take a week 


Pablo


----------



## Thujone (Apr 10, 2007)

Brilliant! Time to order batts, off to the AW thread.


----------



## slaps (Apr 10, 2007)

Please change lucky #13 to Nickel. Just snagged one of those nickel coated brass Mini's.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 10, 2007)

I see that you get less runtime with the 18650 than on the M1, is the Mini Cree driven harder than the M1 Cree?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## luigi (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in for a black body.


Luigi


----------



## PEU (Apr 10, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> I see that you get less runtime with the 18650 than on the M1, is the Mini Cree driven harder than the M1 Cree?
> 
> Thanks!
> AlexGT



I don't have a M1 to tell you for sure, maybe someone that own both can tell us 


Pablo


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 10, 2007)

#12. Black HAIII


----------



## mkphc (Apr 11, 2007)

is it too late to get in on one?

1x hard anodized natural


----------



## PEU (Apr 11, 2007)

mkphc said:


> is it too late to get in on one?
> 
> 1x hard anodized natural



Not late at all, there is time until the parts start to be made by end of the month. By posting that you want one here yours will be reserved, I plan to make a bit more than requested but not much more. Thanks


Pablo


----------



## quantile (Apr 12, 2007)

How did I miss this thread?! 

Please put me on the list for one, EN finish.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 12, 2007)

so far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post
just copy this and paste on your post to edit.

i'll update this 3x a week

1)engineeringguy ?
2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - 1 black
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym 1 natural
10)benyosh 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
12)ernsanada - 1 black
13)slaps - 1 EN
14)T4R06 - 1 natural
15)ledaholic 1 black
16)vhyper007 ?
17)icudoc - 1 black
18)x_marine - 1 bare
19)jefft - 1 black
20)atm - 1 black
21)erickthakrar - 1 black
22)ming560 - 1 bare
23)brightnorm - 1 black
24)litemania - 10 natural
25)luigi - 1 black
26)mkphc - 1 natural
27quantile - 1 EN
28)MSaxatilus - 1 black/1 natural


----------



## nuggett (Apr 12, 2007)

#6 Black HAIII


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't wait for this thing!


----------



## MSaxatilus (Apr 18, 2007)

Believe it or not, I just discoved the D-Mini this past weekend at Photon Fest 8 at Milkyspits house. I'll take 2, one black and 1 HA-nat.

Thanks PEU!!

MSax


----------



## PEU (Apr 18, 2007)

Production should start next week 


Pablo


----------



## kklee (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd be interested in a HAIII Black


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 18, 2007)

so far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post

i'll update this 3x a week

**1)engineeringguy ?
**2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
**4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
**5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - 1 black
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym 1 natural
10)benyosh 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
14)slaps - 1 EN
15)T4R06 - 1 natural
16)ledaholic 1 black
17)icudoc - 1 black
18)x_marine - 1 bare
19)jefft - 1 black
20)atm - 1 black
21)erickthakrar - 1 black
22)ming560 - 1 bare
23)brightnorm - 1 black
24)litemania - 10 natural
25)luigi - 1 black
26)mkphc - 1 natural
27)quantile - 1 EN
28)MSaxatilus - 1 black/1 natural
29)kklee - 1 black
30)cernobilia - 1 black
31lumiphile - 1 black
32)TigerhawkT3 - 1 black

total as of 4/22

quantity: 36
finish: (15 x black) 
(15 x natural)
(3 x bare)
(3 x EN)

** are not yet included. pls specify your quantity and finish


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 18, 2007)

PEU said:


> Production should start next week
> 
> 
> Pablo


Pablo I think the D-mini impressed quite a few people with its size / output ratio at the Sydney meet last night. I look forward to the 18650 giving it much better run-time. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## cernobila (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright, you got me.......its like a drug down here......just cant climb out no matter what I do......so, I will take one of those 18650 tubes in black thank you......hhhmmmmm, what now.....T4R06, do your thing.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Apr 20, 2007)

Withdrawn. I am going to have my dad try out his new lathe.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooo, pretty.

TigerhawkT3, 1, black


----------



## vhyper007 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry but must withdraw from purchase.
Regrets,
vhyper


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 21, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Thujone (Apr 21, 2007)

brightnorm said:


> Originally Posted by dizzy
> Hi Pablo, I was under the impression that the 18650 would not fit because of this post in another thread:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...88&postcount=11
> 
> ...




This is an entire new battery tube, not an extension. Your dmini will hold your 18650 just fine with a thinner walled battery tube...


----------



## luigi (Apr 21, 2007)

My god, why don't you ask instead of "deciding" it will not work ?

Pablo tested it with normal AW 18650s and the body works fine, it is a complete new battery tube not an extension.



brightnorm said:


> Originally Posted by dizzy
> Hi Pablo, I was under the impression that the 18650 would not fit because of this post in another thread:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...88&postcount=11
> 
> ...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just tried to separate the head from the body, and it seems pretty much stuck. What is the procedure to install the new tube?


----------



## PEU (Apr 21, 2007)

The inner diameter of the body is 18.70mm (0.736in) I tested it with AW 18650 and it fits great.

In my case I used a piece of rubber from an old tire tube to remove the head from the body, mine wasn't glued at all just very tight.

One thing I did not asked you guys is what method you prefer for the positive contact, in my case I added a very small solder blob to the light engine, but this also can be done via other methods, all of them pretty simple  

Doing the solder blob is faster than the time the soldering iron takes to heat up... Keep in mind that once you remove the head, the light engine is threaded to the body so its a super easy job 


Pablo


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Pablo, :wave:

I'm definitely getting the impression that mine is glued together. I couldn't manage to separate the head from the body with a pair of strap wrenches. I've heard that putting it in a bag and then dropping it into some hot water can help loosen the glue (if it is indeed glued...). Any other ideas?


----------



## Thujone (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine had thread lock. I used a leather piece around the body and a vise grip with increasing tightness while holding the head in my hand. Once i had it just tight enough to not spin in the grip it broke the grip of the thread lock and came out. Side note: I have had the best luck with removing the tube while leaving the battery in. It pressed up against the light engine to keep its position locked that way so you do not lose the perfect focus point.

Edit: Holy spell check Batman!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, Thujone! Using the Vise-Grip and a strap wrench did the trick. It dented the body a bit, but I hopefully won't be needing that anymore. 

Did yours have red Loctite as well?


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 21, 2007)

luigi said:


> My god, why don't you ask instead of "deciding" it will not work ? Pablo tested it with normal AW 18650s and the body works fine, it is a complete new battery tube not an extension.


My error, apologies to Pablo! Thanks for clarification and I will delete my post now.

Brightnorm


----------



## Thujone (Apr 22, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Thanks, Thujone! Using the Vise-Grip and a strap wrench did the trick. It dented the body a bit, but I hopefully won't be needing that anymore.
> 
> Did yours have red Loctite as well?



Not a problem, bummer you dinged your tube, mine fought but not hard enough to do that.... It did have red threadlock.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry, please withdraw me from the list.


----------



## PEU (Apr 24, 2007)

*UPDATE 24/4/2007*

I just returned from the CNC shop, production should start this thursday or friday, depending on the aluminium provider 

Here is a sample of the knurling, I'm liking it very much! photos don't make it justice, maybe due to the extreme closeup.








Pablo


----------



## PEU (Apr 26, 2007)

*UPDATE 26/4/2007*

Production Started 


Pablo


----------



## speederino (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, PEU D-Maxi bodies! (Not affiliated with Kotex).

That's pretty cool...you're making me want a D-Mini now...


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 26, 2007)

Pablo,

Your knurling appears similar to the Lionheart's. (A little hard to see in this pic). I always found that to be one of the "grippiest" types of knurling; it provides a superb grip.

http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/Torches/Mr%20Bulk%20Lionheart%20CPF%20Edition%20Pics/GM6I3663%20(Medium).JPG

Brightnorm



PEU said:


> *UPDATE 24/4/2007*
> 
> I just returned from the CNC shop, production should start this thursday or friday, depending on the aluminium provider
> 
> ...


----------



## slaps (Apr 28, 2007)

Mistake.


----------



## Kid9P (Apr 29, 2007)

CPF Name: Kid9P
Quantity: 1
Finish: Bare Aluminum

I'm not too late am I ??


Ray


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 29, 2007)

PEU said:


> *UPDATE 24/4/2007*
> 
> I just returned from the CNC shop, production should start this thursday or friday, depending on the aluminium provider
> 
> ...



Brightnorm,

Top. Lion Heart. Bottom, Lion Cub


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 30, 2007)

Much clearer

BN


----------



## PEU (Apr 30, 2007)

They look different when compared side to side:








Pablo


----------



## mccavazos (Apr 30, 2007)

I am interested in a Black HA3 one.


----------



## Kid9P (May 2, 2007)

Pablo,

Are you accepting payments for these yet, or are you waiting for them to be
completed?

Ray


----------



## T4R06 (May 2, 2007)

so far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post

i'll update this 3x a week

**1)engineeringguy ?
**2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
**4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
**5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - 1 black
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym - 1 natural
10)benyosh - 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
12)slaps - 1 EN
13)T4R06 - 1 natural
14)ledaholic 1 black
15)icudoc - 1 black
16)x_marine - 1 bare
17)jefft - 1 black
18)atm - 1 black
19)erickthakrar - 1 black
20)ming560 - 1 bare
21)brightnorm - 1 black
22)litemania - 10 natural
23)luigi - 1 black
24)mkphc - 1 natural
25)quantile - 1 EN
26)MSaxatilus - 1 black/1 natural
27)kklee - 1 black
28)cernobilia - 1 black
29)lumiphile - 1 black
30)TigerhawkT3 - 1 black
31)Kid9P - 1 black
32)mccavazos - 1 black

total as of 5/02

quantity: 38

finish: 
(17 x black) 
(15 x natural)
(3 x bare)
(3 x EN)

** are not yet included. pls specify your quantity and finish


----------



## PEU (May 2, 2007)

Kid9P said:


> Pablo,
> 
> Are you accepting payments for these yet, or are you waiting for them to be
> completed?
> ...



Im not taking prepayments/deposit for this run, they will be available next week in a separate thread in the Custom BST forum, depending on how long it takes to finish the production and the annodizers, with a little luck I should be able to start shipping by the end of next week.

The interest list is still open 


Pablo


----------



## Thujone (May 2, 2007)

PEU said:


> Im not taking prepayments/deposit for this run, they will be available next week in a separate thread in the Custom BST forum, depending on how long it takes to finish the production and the annodizers, with a little luck I should be able to start shipping by the end of next week.
> 
> The interest list is still open
> 
> ...



Will those of us in the interest thread need to place our orders at that point? Or are we already set if we are in the list..


----------



## EngineeringGuy (May 2, 2007)

I am in for 1 unit. Natural/clear Anodize.

I am assuming payment by paypal?

Thanks Pablo!


----------



## T4R06 (May 2, 2007)

EngineeringGuy said:


> I am in for 1 unit. Natural/clear Anodize.
> 
> Thanks Pablo!



what do you mean natural/clear anodize?

or do you mean bare? no anodizing
natural is what the new d-mini w/ HA3


----------



## Kid9P (May 2, 2007)

Pablo,

For those of us on the list, will one be reserved for us before
being sold on Custom BST ?


Here is a pic of my D-Mini:
I'm assuming the best match for it would be Bare?


----------



## T4R06 (May 2, 2007)

@Kid9P - based on your d-mini. exact body is bare.

Electroless Nickel (EN) finish is for LP-mini special edition


----------



## Kid9P (May 2, 2007)

Thanks T4R06 !!!

This is going to be one sweet setup


----------



## matics (May 2, 2007)

Will there be one to match the finish of the HAIII version of the D-Mini?


----------



## PEU (May 2, 2007)

matics said:


> Will there be one to match the finish of the HAIII version of the D-Mini?



Matching HA3 NAT is a tricky bussiness, the photo you provided shows it better than 1000 words, an unit from a manufacturer with different shades in every part. 

As always I'll do my best to match what I see in the pictures.

Thanks!


Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 3, 2007)

*UPDATE 3/5/2007*

I just returned from the CNC shop, here are a couple of photos of the partially made bodies, photos taken with my cellphone, sorry for the quality 












Pablo


----------



## T4R06 (May 3, 2007)

ayayay! pablo, they are sweet!!!


----------



## Thujone (May 3, 2007)

A couple of us have asked without answer now... If we are on the interest list will one of the tubes be held for us or do we need to order once you create a thread in the BST?


----------



## PEU (May 3, 2007)

Thujone said:


> A couple of us have asked without answer now... If we are on the interest list will one of the tubes be held for us or do we need to order once you create a thread in the BST?



Sorry, for not answering this question, I didn't saw it the 1st time  

I use this methodology, users in the interest list have their units reserved for one week since the sales thread is posted and I sent everyone a PM with a link to it. 
After the one week window (or more if you send me a PM asking for some more days) all the units are up for grabs.


Pablo


----------



## Thujone (May 3, 2007)

PEU said:


> Sorry, for not answering this question, I didn't saw it the 1st time
> 
> I use this methodology, users in the interest list have their units reserved for one week since the sales thread is posted and I sent everyone a PM with a link to it.
> After the one week window (or more if you send me a PM asking for some more days) all the units are up for grabs.
> ...



Sounds more than fair, thanks PEU!


----------



## brightnorm (May 3, 2007)

PEU said:


> ...I use this methodology, users in the interest list have their units reserved for one week since the sales thread is posted and I sent everyone a PM with a link to it.
> After the one week window (or more if you send me a PM asking for some more days) all the units are up for grabs.Pablo


 
Pablo, there is no PM from you in my in-box. I hope I haven't lost out because of this. I'll send you a reminder PM now.

Brightnorm


----------



## Thujone (May 3, 2007)

brightnorm said:


> Pablo, there is no PM from you in my in-box. I hope I haven't lost out because of this. I'll send you a reminder PM now.
> 
> Brightnorm



I took it to mean once the thread is created and he has sent out PMs then the 1 week counter starts.


----------



## Kid9P (May 4, 2007)

I cant' wait Pablo!!! LOL

I just received my silver D-Mini today, purchased from fellow CPF'r FNMAG 
This little guy is amazing, I still cant believe it's output!

I so look forward to the longer runtimes, plus the longer body
will make for a perfect fit in my hand.

Ray


----------



## aml (May 4, 2007)

what is the OD of the body tube???

thanks


----------



## PEU (May 4, 2007)

aml said:


> what is the OD of the body tube???
> 
> thanks



Check this photo:







Same diameter as the head.


Pablo


----------



## Kid9P (May 4, 2007)

LOL, I loved this light so much, I just ordered a black one from battery junction.

Is it possible for me to change my order from BARE to a BLACK ??
If not, then I'll just take a BARE one.

Thanks!

Ray


----------



## T4R06 (May 4, 2007)

sure i'll change it


----------



## Kid9P (May 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## waynejitsu (May 6, 2007)

Is there a chance of a 18500 body?
I sure would like a shorter one

Either way, I will get a 18670, so put me on the list too.


----------



## PEU (May 7, 2007)

*UPDATE 5/7/2007*

Parts are being finished today or tomorrow tops, here are the first units fresh off the CNC lathe:


















And a small video showing one of the last operations: Knurling finishing

Next step is send the parts to the annodizer / nickel plate shops.


Pablo


----------



## Thujone (May 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## brightnorm (May 7, 2007)

Thujone said:


> I took it to mean once the thread is created and he has sent out PMs then the 1 week counter starts.


That makes sense, thanks.

Brightnorm


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 7, 2007)

Pablo,

If its not too late, I'd like to change my order to 2xblack instead of 1xblack and 1xHa Nat. I was unable to secure a Ha-Nat version before they sold out.

If not, no big deal. It will give me incentive to find a Ha-Nat D-Mini.

MSax


----------



## aml (May 7, 2007)

PEU said:


> Check this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont own a Dmini to measure. i am interested in using a Dmini modified with your body as a weaponlight, but the OD of the tube must be ~1 inch.


----------



## PEU (May 7, 2007)

aml said:


> i dont own a Dmini to measure. i am interested in using a Dmini modified with your body as a weaponlight, but the OD of the tube must be ~1 inch.



Maximum diameter is exactly one inch 

Parts will be finished tomorrow, so until I pick them up from the CNC shop there is time to change the requested colors. Lets set tomorrow midnight CPF time, as the last moment someone can request a color change.


Pablo


----------



## Thujone (May 7, 2007)

PEU said:


> Lets set tomorrow midnight CPF time, as the last moment someone can request a color change.
> 
> 
> Pablo



Better choose a time zone for that or you will get a bunch of different ideas on what midnight is.


----------



## Kippers (May 7, 2007)

PEU,

I'm interested:

Kippers: 1 - HAIII Black


----------



## PEU (May 7, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Better choose a time zone for that or you will get a bunch of different ideas on what midnight is.



OK, 11.59PM EDT (New York City time)


Pablo


----------



## LITEmania (May 8, 2007)

paypal ready.. :goodjob:


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Pablo! They are looking great.

MSax


----------



## Kid9P (May 8, 2007)

AMAZING VIDEO Pablo!
The precision is amazing.

PayPal standing by for my black body


----------



## PEU (May 8, 2007)

*UPDATE 5/8/2007*

Machining is finished!











Just in case anyone wondered about it, the PILA 168A also fits nicely in the body 

Tomorrow units go to the annodizers/nickel platers


Pablo


----------



## wpowell (May 8, 2007)

Can I still get in on a Nat finish??
-wpowell
-1 HAT Nat finish [hope it matches the NAT on the D Mini]
-paypal at the ready


thanks!


----------



## T4R06 (May 8, 2007)

so far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post

i'll update this 3x a week

**1)engineeringguy ?
**2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
**4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
**5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - 1 black
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym - 1 natural
10)benyosh - 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
12)slaps - 1 EN
13)T4R06 - 1 natural
14)ledaholic 1 black
15)icudoc - 1 black
16)x_marine - 1 bare
17)jefft - 1 black
18)atm - 1 black
19)erickthakrar - 1 black
20)ming560 - 1 bare
21)brightnorm - 1 black
22)litemania - 10 natural
23)luigi - 1 black
24)mkphc - 1 natural
25)quantile - 1 EN
26)MSaxatilus - 1 black/1 natural
27)kklee - 1 black
28)cernobilia - 1 black
29)lumiphile - 1 black
30)TigerhawkT3 - 1 black
31)Kid9P - 1 black
32)mccavazos - 1 black
**33)waynejitsu - pls specify quantity and finish
34)kippers - 1 black
35)wpowell - 1 natural
36)Ringleader - 1 natural

total as of 5/08

quantity: 41

finish: 
(18 x black) 
(17 x natural)
(3 x bare)
(3 x EN)

** are not yet included. pls specify your quantity and finish


----------



## Ringleader (May 8, 2007)

Dear Pablo, I would like to purchase 1 of your Knurled 18650 Bodies for the Lumapower D-Mini in the HA3 Natural finish. My finger is on the PayPal button.! Many Thanks, Richard...


----------



## dizzy (May 8, 2007)

They look great Pablo! How many did you end up making, 100?

I guess my bare one is done then, unless you are going to clear anodize them.

Paypal is at the ready.


----------



## PEU (May 8, 2007)

Yes all bare units are ready.

Will post a sales thread as soon as possible 


Pablo


----------



## X_Marine (May 8, 2007)

They look great Pablo..

I would like to add 1 Black to my previous order please.

NOTE: Please ADD 1 Black..

ThanX
X.


----------



## axolotls (May 8, 2007)

:kewlpics:


----------



## jeffb (May 8, 2007)

Would like a "bare" one, if possible?

Thank You,

jeffb


----------



## X_Marine (May 9, 2007)

Wow, I just love that little video.. 
It wasn't there when I was earlier, glad I backed up a page to take a look.

Guys,, be sure to check pg 5 for the vid. Serious CNC machine rippin our tubes out. 
Ok it could just be me also.. I enjoy machining and computers so when they dance it excites me. ')

Pablo please note I will be leaving for Vegas on the 10th and may have trouble accessing CPF. Shouldn't but never know. Please hold my order in case that happens. I will only be gone 10 days so I'll prolly catch it either way.

ThanX
X.


----------



## PEU (May 9, 2007)

X_Marine said:


> Wow, I just love that little video..
> It wasn't there when I was earlier, glad I backed up a page to take a look.
> 
> Guys,, be sure to check pg 5 for the vid. Serious CNC machine rippin our tubes out.
> ...



If you happen to see Elvis in Vegas, tell him Pablo says hi 
Don't worry I keep yours till the end of the month.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 9, 2007)

Buna-N (Nitrile) orings are here!!






So whats the deal with these orings... well their biggest advantage is they can be lubbed with any lubricant, even petroleum based ones (vaseline comes to mind) they won't degrade.


Pablo


----------



## T4R06 (May 9, 2007)

far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post

i'll update this 3x a week

**1)engineeringguy ?
**2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
**4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
**5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - 1 black
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym - 1 natural
10)benyosh - 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
12)slaps - 1 EN
13)T4R06 - 1 natural
14)ledaholic 1 black
15)icudoc - 1 black
16)x_marine - 1 bare/ 1 black
17)jefft - 1 black
18)atm - 1 black
19)erickthakrar - 1 black
20)ming560 - 1 bare
21)brightnorm - 1 black
22)litemania - 10 natural
23)luigi - 1 black
24)mkphc - 1 natural
25)quantile - 1 EN
26)MSaxatilus - 1 black/1 natural
27)kklee - 1 black
28)cernobila - 1 black
29)lumiphile - 1 black
30)TigerhawkT3 - 1 black
31)Kid9P - 1 black
32)mccavazos - 1 black
**33)waynejitsu - pls specify quantity and finish
34)kippers - 1 black
35)wpowell - 1 natural
36)Ringleader - 1 natural
37)jeffb - 1 bare

total as of 5/09

quantity: 43

finish: 
(19 x black) 
(17 x natural)
(4 x bare)
(3 x EN)

** are not yet included. pls specify your quantity and finish


----------



## T4R06 (May 9, 2007)

@cernobila - got it


----------



## X_Marine (May 9, 2007)

PEU said:


> If you happen to see Elvis in Vegas, tell him Pablo says hi
> Don't worry I keep yours till the end of the month.
> 
> Pablo


I yet to go and not see @ least 1 Elvis, but for some reason it just doesn't seem like him. ')

Thanks for the hold..

And thanks to T4R06, your CPfA.. good job on the accounting.. :goodjob:

ThanX
X.


----------



## PEU (May 15, 2007)

*UPDATE 5/15/2007*

Annodize shop told me the parts will be ready this friday or next monday tops 


Pablo


----------



## EngineeringGuy (May 15, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> what do you mean natural/clear anodize?
> 
> or do you mean bare? no anodizing
> natural is what the new d-mini w/ HA3


 
Natural, like the new D-mini was my intention. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## EngineeringGuy (May 15, 2007)

T4R06,

For clarification I would like the natural anodize. Like the newer D-mini. 1 unit as previously stated.

PEU,

Great job on these, they look fantastic. I am sure they work every bit as good as they look.

Thanks guys... Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## gswitter (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ●● Lumapower D-Mini 18650 Body HA3 (Feeler)*

Very late to the party here, but if it's not too late, I'd like one in black.


----------



## T4R06 (May 15, 2007)

So far from the scratch, after pablo's 1st post

i'll update this 3x a week

1)engineeringguy - 1 natural
**2)buglightgeek ?
3)CM - 1 EN
**4)fnmag - pls specify quantity and finish
**5)spoonrobot - pls specify quantity and finish
6)nugget - 1 black
7)thujone - 1 black
8)christoph - 1 natural
9)jimmym - 1 natural
10)benyosh - 1 black
11)dizzy - 1 bare
12)slaps - 1 EN
13)T4R06 - 1 natural
14)ledaholic 1 black
15)icudoc - 1 black
16)x_marine - 1 bare/ 1 black
17)jefft - 1 black
18)atm - 1 black
19)erickthakrar - 1 black
20)ming560 - 1 bare
21)brightnorm - 1 black
22)litemania - 10 natural
23)luigi - 1 black
24)mkphc - 1 natural
25)quantile - 1 EN
26)MSaxatilus - 1 black/1 natural
27)kklee - 1 black
28)cernobila - 1 black
29)lumiphile - 1 black
30)TigerhawkT3 - 1 black
31)Kid9P - 1 black
32)mccavazos - 1 black
**33)waynejitsu - pls specify quantity and finish
34)kippers - 1 black
35)wpowell - 1 natural
36)Ringleader - 1 natural
37)jeffb - 1 bare
37)gswitter - 1 black
38)cd-card-biz - 1 natural
39)FlashSpyJ - 1 black
40)Glow_Worm - 1 black
41)jki - 1 natural / 1 EN

total as of 5/19

quantity: 50

finish:
(22 x black)
(20 x natural)
(4 x bare)
(4 x EN)

** are not yet included. pls specify your quantity and finish


----------



## cd-card-biz (May 15, 2007)

I would like (1) Natural, if not too late.

Thanks!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 17, 2007)

Man that is awsome runtime!

If possible I would like one black
just found this thread havent read it thru...

What are the exact options? could I get a black knurled one?

I there are some left Im interested in a black, knurled or not!

Please let me know! 

Thanks!


----------



## Glow_Worm (May 17, 2007)

I'd like one (1) black HA3.
CPF handle is Glow_Worm.

thanks!!


----------



## T4R06 (May 18, 2007)

updated


----------



## jki (May 18, 2007)

If available, please add:
1 natural HAIII
1 E-nickel

Thanks
CPF: jki


----------



## PEU (May 18, 2007)

Made some extras, so I will be able to cover late entry orders 

Parts are still in the annodizer shop, they will be delivered next week.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 21, 2007)

I hate when deadlines aren't met, tomorrow morning I will call the annodizers again for an update. I'll let you know 


Pablo


----------



## mkphc (May 30, 2007)

any news?

how about an ETA?


----------



## PEU (May 30, 2007)

Im writing the sales thread, bodies are already in the US for fast distribution, for the people in the interest list, you will receive a private message from me very soon.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 30, 2007)

Sales Thread posted - Click Here

:wave::nana::twothumbs:wave::nana: :twothumbs​

Pablo


----------

